# Rolled brute. Need help.



## Big westees (Aug 27, 2011)

Yesterday went riding at DSO. Pretty uneventful all day until I cruised up a steep hill and upon going over the other side collapsed about a foot and rolled me and the wheeler frontwards. It was running for a minute while turned completely over till I got my bearings. I turned it over saw no damage except the handlebars pushed forward a little. I let it sit for about 10 minutes then cranked it right over no problems. On the way in to the truck I got a high temp light so I pulled over for a while. Started back up and drove a little further and then I got the light again and the FI light. Stopped and saw coolant coming from somewhere near the motor. I have no clue where to start. Let me know. Thanks for the help. 



Sent from my Galaxy Note II


----------



## scotts08brute (Feb 20, 2013)

Check your hoses and the housings they connect to. May have bust your radiator also


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Did you roll in mud? Possibly slammed the radiator slap full of dirt and mud. Or is it possible something got suck in your fan and cause the fan breaker/fuse to blow?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------

